# The Nightmare Before Christmas Custom....



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

Recently I made my Droid X nightmare before Christmas to the fullest! Only problem is I cant find any sort of nightmare before christmas, jack skellington, or anything boot animation or boot logo! Anybody able to help?? Anybody know where one may be? Thank you for your help!


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Barney stitson here on forums was making boot logos for ppl just give him the pic


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Or if you can't get in touch with him ill make one for you tomorrow. Just pm the link.

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is the picture I am trying to use


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

what apps are you using for the nightmare theme?

Sent from my DROIDX using Shuji


----------



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure what you mean lol I just run ADWLauncher EX and customize everything. Also downloaded The Nightmare Before Christmas Font Pack. That is pretty much it! If i could package it all up for others to use I would but I'm not sure how to do that!


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's one i just came up with:










jack skellington boot logo

let me know if you still want one with your original pic...


----------

